# Tool Forum thread



## WesternSaw (Jun 7, 2010)

Could some of you real savvy firearm experts have a look at the Tool Forum thread in the Chainsaw Forum as Bigbadbob has posted some sort of ammunition or firearm tool that needs clarification.
Many Thanks
Lawrence


----------

